# turbo GA



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

i may get flamed for asking this, but i did search

well it looks like i'll be going turbo for my GA16DE. i kno mike and others turboed their GA's but, isn't the 10.6 compression on the motor kinda high. i mean i kno they've had lots of success, but it just scares me to run boost on that kind of compression.


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Ga16de doesnt have a 10.6 compression ratio. Compression ratio for a ga is like 9.5.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

no shit!!! i saw a thread that said it was 10.6, i mean, thats pretty high, you sure its exactly 9.5 pete??


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

There are honda guys out there turboing there motors with 10.XX compression ratio. Ask Wes, Mike or James whats the compression ratio they will know. 

http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/engine.php#Pistons


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Use this link to get some more specifications on the pistons at this link
http://www.kb-silvolite.com/spistons.php?action=details&S_id=362


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

The B14 GA16DE has 9.9:1 compression according to the FSM.

Lew


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

so how long do you guys think a GA would last under boost? i'll be honset, i do very cautiously, and usually don't exceed 3k rpm, or go over 70-75 mph. i put anywhere btw 350-400 miles a week, and i only fill up once a week. so i am a conservative driver, but, i do have my share of hooliganisms :fluffy:


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

The higher the compression ratio, the lower the boost you can safely run without detonation. If you stay conservative, a boosted engine is very reliable. I would say a good starting point would be around 6psi provided you get a properly sized turbo, a good engine management system, a properly sized front intercooler, upgrade the injectors and fuel pump, and set the timing properly. It should be good for about an additional 50WHP.

Lew


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i daily drive mine on 11 psi and havent had a problem yet with the motor


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

many of the turboed Ga's haven't had problems, when you do stuff properly then you shouldnt' run into issues, read the sticky above on turboeing the car and look on nissanperformancemag.com, that will help you too...


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

trust me man, i read practically all the posts, and all the npm articles, i'm sorry, i cant help but be paranoid

i can only hope that i dont sound like a :dumbass: 

my sincerest apologies

btw ishadoff, the thought of 50whp makes me drool gggghhhhhaaaaaa!!!!! mmmmmm....turbolicious


----------



## seximagtr (Feb 22, 2003)

I'm running 10:1 compression on my motor. I'm also running 16 psi of boost now through a T4/T04E BB with a .81 A/R. It's all about the tuning...


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> The higher the compression ratio, the lower the boost you can safely run without detonation. If you stay conservative, a boosted engine is very reliable. I would say a good starting point would be around 6psi provided you get a properly sized turbo, a good engine management system, a properly sized front intercooler, upgrade the injectors and fuel pump, and set the timing properly. It should be good for about an additional 50WHP.
> 
> Lew


At only 6 psi, an intercooler will hinder performance, the pressure drop and extra intercooler piping will hurt more than help. Until you get to about 8 psi or so, an intercooler will hurt. For such a low boost application, I would get a small liquid/air heat exchanger (like those bullett style ones) and make the piping as short as possible. With such high compression, the spool will be almost negligible. Keep it sleeper, and go faster... Small intercooler will do fine. Your outlet temp is not going to be 350 degrees at 6 psi, it will be <200, so REALLY don't get a bigass intercooler. I built a friend's SOHC honda civic (2003) the same way. High compression, low boost, non intercooled, and he runs .4 bar just fine. Don't take my word for it, do some research and find out for yourself. A huge intercooler will raise the RPM you reach full boost by up to 1000 RPM. Be careful, and have the fuel you need (upgrade the pump first, and increase fuel pressure a bit) and maybe invest in an S-AFC and make yo self a mean ass car.


----------

